# CHN Court Sentences Man for "Sabotaging Military Marriage"



## The Bread Guy (22 Aug 2019)

Didn't even know they sold Tide or OMO in China 

This from CHN military media ...


> In early August, the office of military-related rights protection in Huaihua, Central China’s Hunan Province, received a thanks letter from the political department of a PLA unit, in which the latter expressed gratitude for the active coordinating work between the relevant military and civilian departments, and for the management of a conflict about sabotaging military marriages according to the law.
> 
> At the end of last year, on his home leave from the army, serviceman Zhu accidentally found his wife cheat on him with somebody named Mi. He had the paternity test done and discovered that he was not the biological father of his child. Furiously, Zhu turned to the office of military-related rights protection in Huaihua.
> 
> ...


----------

